# What would you charge?



## GARRETTWOOD (Feb 3, 2005)

Have chance to plow / shovel for commercial property, and I have never done one this large. What would some of you guys charge? 2" trigger 59,000 sq feet parking and entrance and exit area with islands throughout. 4400 sq ft of sidewalk, salt after storm is over. Thinking 2 shoving men 1 truck plow and one skid steer, total 4 men for job. And also what do you think time wise for 2" .


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Just over an acre should be small enough to do with just the truck. What does it run for a plow?
2 men to shovel and sand / salt the walks in a timely manner while you plow sounds right. Or, one man and a snow scoop or power broom.

If this were in my area, I would shoot for 175-200 per push, 70 for the shoveling, and 180-ish for the sanding, including materials..
Use my own private source of sand /salt mix. Buy in bulk pre-season, and have a tractor there all year as well.
I don't know your area, or fixed costs, so take this fwiw.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

There is no reason to put a truck and a skid steer on that size lot. I run an fisher xls and would have it plowed in 45 minutes or so. Get a snowblower and let one guy go and he should be done around the same time you are done plowing the lot. hope this helps


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1664538 said:


> Just over an acre should be small enough to do with just the truck. What does it run for a plow?
> 2 men to shovel and sand / salt the walks in a timely manner while you plow sounds right. Or, one man and a snow scoop or power broom.
> 
> If this were in my area, I would shoot for 175-200 per push, 70 for the shoveling, and 180-ish for the sanding, including materials..
> ...


Did you think on this before posting We don't want the Long Pro guy jump your case again :laughing::laughing:

To OP I say 1 truck and one snow blower guy all you need or ATV with a plow


----------



## GARRETTWOOD (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you for some of the input, the other stuff not to sure about. Anyone else help me out?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with one truck, one snow blower or two shovelers for walks.

245 per push sidewalks included and 210 per salt app.


----------

